# We Have A New Baby !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Outback that is !!

We picked up our new pride and joy today, and what an adventure it was! Nine hours from the time we left home until we returned. I'm so beat down I can hardly hunt & peck, but I wanted to thank you all for the help and answers to questions I had.

We were a little late getting out to Colton, CA for our 2pm appointment because of traffic....go figure. When we finally made it out there, it was blazing hot - 106 degrees and they were still working on finishing up the trailer for delivery. At least it was plugged in and the A/C was on!

I have to say I wasn't very impressed with the guy who did our walk-through. Maybe it was because I told him we already had a TT and I was familiar with a lot of the systems, but he just didn't cover a lot of things I thought he would. Probably spent less than an hour with him. The trailer was fairly dirty inside and in some spots outside. They were supposed to have applied some fabric and carpet protectant so you would think they would have cleaned those areas first. The bunk mattress above the front queen bed was filthy, so I made them swap that out for another one. The genuine imitation leather vinyl on the sofa was dirty, the grab bars filthy, as were the awning hardware, the outside walls by the camp stove, and a few other areas. They had somebody come and clean those up. This unit has been on the lot for quite a while, but still......

As far as actual issues, there were only a few. A couple burned out light bulbs, missing coat hooks at the entry door, and the cord for the queen bed slide-out light had either been sheared off or was never installed. Strange design in that you have to plug it into a little jack next to the sofa instead of to an existing overhead light. The sales guy wasn't happy with the camp stove and had it replaced before we got there. Had trouble checking the furnace since it was so hot there, but finally got it going. I coudn't believe that the A/C remote also controls the furnace! One section of roof trim at the front wasn't caulked very well, so they sealed that up. The sewer cap had a broken gasket so that got swapped with one that did. A couple pieces of moulding along the floor needed to be reattached.

The biggest problem was when we hooked up - no brakes! The controller was showing "SH" for a short somewhere. We finally discovered that the breakaway switch wires had been crimped behind the switch and were contacting each other. The tech pulled on things and we had a bunch of smoke! I asked him to check the junction box at the front of the frame before he replaced the switch. Sure enough, the wires had been run through a bare hole in the box and had their insulation stripped off. More sparks and smoke. He replaced the switch and wires, and we finally had brakes!

Overall, not too bad, but sure time consuming. I did see one unit with the front end delaminating! Lotsa bubbles!

When we got home, we discovered the toilet paper holder and hand towel holder inside the bathroom "hamper". Where do those get mounted?? There's not a whole lot of places to put them!

Thanks again for all the assistance. Now to plan next weekend's maiden voyage!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the lack luster walk through...bummer.

But you know have an Outback parked at your house...Yippe!!!

As far as the toilet paper holder goes...just save it for the next person. We put our TP on the shelf next to the toilet.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you picked it up and were able to get everything straightened out. Our TP holder is mounted to the shelf next to the head. The hand towel holder is mounted to the angled corner wall section behind the head where the black tank vent pipe goes thru.

Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

We also never mounted the TP holder, we just sit it on the shelf next to the toilet. good luck with the new rig.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on getting your baby home! I know you are very anxious to get everything ready to go.
We too put the TP on the shelf beside the toilet. The hand towel holder we mounted to the left of the sink.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, Insomniack!... Finally!... Whew!*
Now you can let the fun begin.









Sounds like an interesting walkthrough. Several of the items you mentioned might have had me turning on my heels (especially in 106 degee heat!). But, you stuck with it, and now you have a brand new Outback!

The TP and towel holders are in the hamper because Keystone couldn't figure out where to put them either.







I agree with Jim, set them aside for the next owner. Or, you could use them for a 'White Elephant' gift at a holiday party!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad you were able to get the brakes fixed during your PDI. I hung the towel holder on the linen closet wall just next to the sink. I like getting the towel off the sink. TP holder is another issue. We all seem to keep it on the shelf of closet. Guess it shows how small those bathrooms are if you can't even hang a little tp holder.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you got your camper
Sorry to hear of the least then pleasurable walk through
Glad they straightened out the problem you encountered
As for the TP and towel holder
I changed the door on the vanity to open like normal and mounted the TP holder there 
As for the towel holder I going to mount mine on the side of the cabinet above the sink
I just have to add a backer to the inside to support it

Don


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Roo.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I hung my hand towel holder with command strips...no problem so far...and if I ever want to remove it I just pull the tab and viola...it comes off clean with no holes in the wall. At Target and other places you can buy refill packs of command strips in various sizes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't you love technology, countrygirl!








What would we do without 3M?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I hung my hand towel holder with command strips...no problem so far...and if I ever want to remove it I just pull the tab and viola...it comes off clean with no holes in the wall. At Target and other places you can buy refill packs of command strips in various sizes.


That is a great idea.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> I hung my hand towel holder with command strips...no problem so far...and if I ever want to remove it I just pull the tab and viola...it comes off clean with no holes in the wall. At Target and other places you can buy refill packs of command strips in various sizes.


What are command strips? Are they some kind of double-sided tape or mounting square or sumpin' ??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> I hung my hand towel holder with command strips...no problem so far...and if I ever want to remove it I just pull the tab and viola...it comes off clean with no holes in the wall. At Target and other places you can buy refill packs of command strips in various sizes.


What are command strips? Are they some kind of double-sided tape or mounting square or sumpin' ??
[/quote]

Yes they are double stick they have a tab you pull on and they will release them to pull it off(cammand) they come in varies sizes

Don


----------

